# Do you have a lot of subscribed threads?



## fenixpollo

I was looking at the 800-some threads I have in one of my 15 subscribed-threads folders and thinking, "Pollo, you should have organized those better."  

But really, I'm wondering if it's even useful to have two thousand plus subscriptions. How will I ever use them again? I'm thinking that maybe I should start unsubscribing (see here for instructions), or just stop paying attention to them. 

Then I wondered how everyone else handles the subscribed threads and if there is anyone else with a similar experience... so, here's my question:

*Do you subscribe to every thread you post in? If so, how do you handle the mass quantities of subscribed threads? If not, how do you handle thread subscriptions in general?* 

I just wanted to get a feel for what other foreros are doing about this urgent, pressing matter.  Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

I have more than 3000, unorganized. I don't find it bothering as I chose not to receive notification.

Actually, I can immediately identify a long-forgotten thread when someone resurrects it (because it has a tick in the list of threads).

And what's the problem with having many subscriptions anyway?  

Jana


----------



## belén

Same as Jana. I suscribe to any thread I post, so that I know its whereabouts, even if I have forgotten about it.
I don't use email notification either, only UCP.
Be


----------



## alc112

The same,
I have more than 1200 subscription.
In the past, I organized them but then I didn't feel like doing it anymore.
I think the useful thing of having subscribed thread is that you can locate them more fast and you know when someone replies to a thread you posted in.


----------



## Whodunit

Same here. I have 2000+ threads I have subscribed to, I don't find it bothering, though. I don't care about the list in my UCP, nor do I care much about email notification, although I chose to receive emails.

I find it useful to subscribe to a thread, because that's the way I can manage things in the forum—by help of the little ticks on the right of the thread title.


----------



## Rayines

*It's no problem for me: I'm subscribed to the threads where I take part in, and receive e-mail notification; but they aren't more than five or six by day, just a good number for me. I only unsuscribed myself (to explain the thread YOU chose for instructions ) because I traveled and I didn't want to receive the e-mails during those days. And from time to time I've unsuscribed some threads such as those of congratulations, or those in which the answers don't follow the main issue (not many).*

*Edit: Pollo: What are you receiving???   *


----------



## Benjy

i stopped subscribing ages ago because i realised that if you participated in a lot of threads they rapidly become unmanageable.


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks for your answers so far, everyone. 





			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *Edit: Pollo: What are you receiving??? *


 I am not overwhelmed by emails, if that's what you're asking, mi reina.    I am subscribed to every single thread I've ever posted in.  At the start of my foruming, I created subfolders to organize my subscribed threads, but that means that I have to constantly stay organized.... and I haven't been so organized lately.   Like you at this moment, I am looking at over 2,000 subscribed threads in my Subscriptions folder, and I'm wondering what good they will do me there.  

It sounds like the answer that many of you have found is "none."  Like me, many of you seem to enjoy seeing that little blue checkmark next to a thread that you are subscribed to; and many of you seem to use the UCP but to ignore the Subscriptions folder.  I hope there are more opinions/experiences out there.  Anyone?


----------



## Alundra

The same as Jana and Belén.

I subscribe to all thread I post, and I don't use email notification. 

Alundra.


----------



## alc112

What is UCP????


----------



## Rayines

*And why folders!!!???  *



> What is UCP????


*User Control Panel  *


----------



## geve

I have 995 threads in my list of subscriptions. 
I cannot imagine to unsubscribe from (or not subscribe to) a thread I've participated in : it would feel like walking out of a conversation without having said goodbye !

I get daily e-mail notification, only because I was too lazy to get rid of it. Actually, I've kept a couple of e-mail notifications pointing to threads I enjoyed.

I don't really organize these threads, I only put a twenty-some in folders, some that had useful learning tips/links, or some I found particularly interesting (and of course, I have that special "fenixpollo folder" that you know about  ). I guess I should have started the folder thing much easier if I really wanted it to be efficient.

So mostly, I find subscribing useful for two reasons :
- subscribed threads will appear in your UCP when there's a new post (I am a big user of the UCP, most of the times I go back to it between each post, only to use the "forum jump" function which appears higher on the page when you're in the UCP than anywhere else in the forum - see how lazy I am ??  )
- the check box - I find it very convenient for example when I search the forums : sometimes I remember a thread that was similar to a question someone just asked, or I remember reading a useful post in a thread I took part in. So I search the forum, and can quickly see in the results list which threads I contributed to.

And I agree with Jana : what's the problem with having many subscriptions anyway?


----------



## cirrus

In answer to your Q: and how

I'm a UCP man too and long since gave up on email notification.  

I am one of those people that finds once I have written something it generally nests in the brain somewhere.  

I only unsubscribe when things are getting on my nerves - the same people scrapping in culture forums or where someone persistently gets the wrong end of the stick.  Rather than huff and puff and consider the urge to throttle the poor darling(s) concerned I find my sanity benefits from a timely withdrawal.

I am intrigued by this folder mullarky though, what it is it and what advantages does it bring?


----------



## fenixpollo

When you are viewing your Subscribed Threads, there's a folder jump drop-down menu above the list of the subcribed threads.  There's a little link that says "Edit Folders", where you can create as many sub-folders as you like.  

One of my sub-folders is called Titulos Academicos, because I thought that it would be easier to jump to that folder when I wanted find a related thread.  In Forum Search, sometimes the English keyword does not come up if the thread is mostly Spanish, or sometimes the subject of the thread is different from my keyword, or sometimes it's an old thread.... in short, I save the thread where I can find it instead of searching for it.


----------



## Outsider

I usually subscribe to threads I reply to by default, and I have lots of subscribed threads. I think I agree with you that it's not worth keeping track of all those old threads, but I've never taken the time to unsubscribe from most of them. Incidentally, thanks for the tip, Fenix.


----------

